# Srishti College or Symbiosis Design



## Chirag (Jun 7, 2009)

I don't know if you guys would have heard above these colleges. I got into these two and want to take up animation. Any review about these colleges? Anyone studying there or something? Which one is better? 

Srishti College: *srishti.ac.in
Symbiosis: *symbiosisdesign.ac.in


----------



## Aspire (Jun 25, 2009)

Chirag said:


> I don't know if you guys would have heard above these colleges. I got into these two and want to take up animation. Any review about these colleges? Anyone studying there or something? Which one is better?
> 
> Srishti College: *srishti.ac.in
> Symbiosis: *symbiosisdesign.ac.in



I dont know much about them....... Are they going to give you a diploma or a degree?


----------



## confused (Jun 25, 2009)

hey check out todays HT, theres an extensive UG college ranking....


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 25, 2009)

confused said:


> hey check out todays HT, theres an extensive UG college ranking....


which editin?
Delhi, Mumbai etc?


----------



## confused (Jun 25, 2009)

in both most prolly...
i have the hardcopy of aamchi bombay edition


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 25, 2009)

confused said:


> in both most prolly...
> i have the hardcopy of aamchi bombay edition


Yeah, got that.
In yesterday's TOI also the ratings provided.


----------



## Aspire (Jun 25, 2009)

It was there in HT horizon too


----------

